# Seeking Ssbbw For Feature Film In Vancouver Bc



## nicemarmot (Jul 14, 2006)

We are looking for an SSBBW in or near Vancouver BC Canada over 500lbs for a feature film.

Please respond to:

Serious inquirys only please. This role needs to be cast immediately.

Thanks

_*Per Matt's request, I am removing his e-mail address from his post, and if any of you are interested in this opoortunity and fit the criteria, please e-mail me, and I will forward your info on to him. ~Sandie - (zaftig2k at yahoo dot com)*_


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 14, 2006)

nicemarmot said:


> We are looking for an SSBBW in or near Vancouver BC Canada over 500lbs for a feature film.
> 
> Please respond to:
> 
> ...



If you are for real...please post the name of your production company, your address and phone number, and those of us that might fit the criteria can have our agents send you our headshots/resumes, and they call and set up an appt for an audition. I assume you will be paying at lease union scale, and expenses, etc?

More info would be helpful on the part, etc., because most of us will not appear in parts that would be the least bit humiliating to us.


----------



## nicemarmot (Jul 14, 2006)

If you're able to respond to the email address above I will include that information in our reply. 

Thanks.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 14, 2006)

Sandie S-R said:


> If you are for real...please post the name of your production company, your address and phone number, and those of us that might fit the criteria can have our agents send you our headshots/resumes, and they call and set up an appt for an audition. I assume you will be paying at lease union scale, and expenses, etc?
> 
> More info would be helpful on the part, etc., because most of us will not appear in parts that would be the least bit humiliating to us.




Good point.

*raises eyebrow*
Sketchy.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 14, 2006)

Hey everyone...

I just want to let you know that I have had a series of emails this afternoon with Matt (the OP), and this is a legit major motion pic film with major stars. I have their contact info, and am familiar with the stars involved and the production company, so you can all rest assured, and let them off the hook. 



They are sincerely looking for a woman with acting experience that is in the 500+ pound range, that is 30 to 50 years old (non ethnic), that lives in the Vancouver, BC Canada or Washington State, US. 

If you think you fit the criteria, please feel free to contact them with your info resume/pics ect. 

You are welcome to contact me if you have any questions.


----------



## nicemarmot (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks Sandie.

M


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm just curious - why post blind like this on a little known (to the 'other'-sized world) message board? If this film company/movie is a major dealio, why not go through casting agents, or the trade papers, etc. which are easily at your disposal, since there are plus size actresses who would (pardon the pun) fit the part? I can understand the desire to search for a new acting talent 'find', but then why not reveal your credentials to us in the open?

I'm honestly not trying to be contrary or confrontational, and I don't doubt Sandie's investigation and resulting post. I just think that in a time where our community is struggling to be seen as legitimate and worthy of respect, posts like nicemarmot's seem like a step backward.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## nicemarmot (Jul 14, 2006)

We are indeed pursuing the usual casting channels with little success for the needs we have. This forum is one of many many avenues being pursued. It was suggested to me by an actress/model who uses these boards, when unfortunately she was unable to make the trip to Canada.

Sandie has been given our Production Office contact information along with my personal information. 

I assure you this is above board but I do expect skepticism and that is entirely fair. 

Thanks


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks for the reply, marmot. I'm geniunely interested in how it all turns out, and I hope we get to view the (hopefully) positive results.


----------



## nicemarmot (Jul 14, 2006)

HA! You and me both!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 14, 2006)

I take back 9 of my 10  

I'm curious about your project, nicemarmot. What's the film about? Can you tell us or it is top secret?


(p.s. Thanks, Sandie, for your posts.)


----------



## nicemarmot (Jul 14, 2006)

It's a romantic comedy from Lions Gate Films entitled "Good Luck Chuck" being shot in Vancouver with release currently scheduled for next year.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 14, 2006)

What kind of role do you have in mind for the 500 lb woman?


----------



## nicemarmot (Jul 14, 2006)

She's a peripheral character that goes on a date with the main character.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 14, 2006)

nicemarmot said:


> She's a peripheral character that goes on a date with the main character.


In the classic Hollywood style of fat girls going out with thin guys or what? Damn me not being 500 lbs..lol..I've always wanted to be a star


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 14, 2006)

Let me guess.. surprise blind date? Guy has no idea she's a fatty? Audience laughs in disgust and horror? Or a modern take, guy chats online with woman, she fails to mention her size... they meet in person and "Surprise!"

I'm getting my  ready... 

I hope I'm wrong. Can you tell us a bit more?


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 14, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> In the classic Hollywood style of fat girls going out with thin guys or what? Damn me not being 500 lbs..lol..I've always wanted to be a star



My fingers are crossed the guy's an FA


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jul 14, 2006)

I dont fit any of the criteria Im not 500 lbs Im not in that area and I dont have acting experiance. DAMN cause I would love to see what I could do.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 14, 2006)

If it's a respectable portrayal of an ssbbw, I might be willing to wear a fat suit.. 

Sadly it wouldn't need much padding...


----------



## nicemarmot (Jul 14, 2006)

A synopsis of the film can be found here:

http://imdb.com/title/tt0452625/


----------



## nicemarmot (Jul 14, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> If it's a respectable portrayal of an ssbbw, I might be willing to wear a fat suit..
> 
> Sadly it wouldn't need much padding...



OK...that was funny.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 14, 2006)

That doesn't answer my question at all. I am really curious about how the ssbbw is portrayed in the film. 

Is this the film that was filming in St. Louis last month?


----------



## rainyday (Jul 14, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Let me guess.. surprise blind date? Guy has no idea she's a fatty? Audience laughs in disgust and horror? Or a modern take, guy chats online with woman, she fails to mention her size... they meet in person and "Surprise!"



TFG, I must be as cynical as you because that was what I immediately envisioned as well.

Edited to add--Just Googled and found more:


> Jessica Alba has signed up to star opposite actor Dane Cook in director Mark Helfrich's romantic comedy Good Luck Chuck for Lions Gate Films.
> 
> Cook will star as a young womanizer who manages to escape all serious relationships as the women he meets immediately find their soul mates shortly after and leave him happily in the lurch.
> 
> However, this all changes when he meets his own dream woman in Alba and his past actions come back to haunt him as he tries desperately to prove to her that he is genuine in his love.



From here: http://www.themovieinsider.com/n3089-alba-says-good-luck-to-cook-lions-gate.html


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 14, 2006)

rainyday said:


> TFG, I must be as cynical as you because that was what I immediately envisioned as well.



When you look at how fat people have been portrayed in 100+ years of celluloid, it's hard to expect any different.

Can the guy persuing Jessica Alba in this film really be comfortable/happy with a 500 lb date as well? I think someone's going for shock value and a fat joke. I hope I'm wrong, but I am cynical, so...


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Jul 14, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> I dont fit any of the criteria Im not 500 lbs Im not in that area and I dont have acting experiance. DAMN cause I would love to see what I could do.



I'm 1.5 for 3:

+ I have acting experience
- I live on the other side of the country
+/- I'm a bit under 500, but I highly doubt that anyone in the Hollywood machine knows what 500 lbs. actually looks like - if their view of large body sizes is as skewed as their view of small body sizes, they'd probably think I was too big! 

I would also want to know whether the character was the butt of the joke, or respected (although an "I thought she'd be a loser, but she's smarter/funnier/wiser than I am" storyline works for me, too...)


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm relieved to know this is legit. Even though I don't fit the criteria, I'm becoming awfully protective of our fat kin here at Dimensions.

) Good Going Sandie.

Sorry for calling you shady nicemarmot. I too can be a cynic.


----------



## rainyday (Jul 14, 2006)

From what I read, here's my guess at the storyline:

Either what TFG said, or the lead is shown on a date with the fat woman and wonder of wonders even SHE ends up married (astounding because everybody knows that never happens). 

Okay, yeah. I am cynical. I'd love to be wrong though.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 14, 2006)

Is anyone familiar with Dane Cook? He's a comedian..kinda funny..but yeah..I'm not getting a good vibe from the movie at all.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 14, 2006)

It's legit, they contacted Heather the other day and we were able to review the script that involves the fat character. We were not impressed at all, wouldn't even consider accepting the role or passing it along to friends we know. 

Bookish fat girl would be one thing, but this character is a vile and digusting human (farting, obnoxious), who just happens to be very fat. 

No thanks... but best of luck in finding a suitable actor.

(This post is NOT to bash them, a script is a script, but with so much speculation, I figured I might as well just tell you what I know to be fact.)


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 14, 2006)

*smacks forehead*

I think we're going to have to write our own fat-fabulous script.


----------



## TallFatSue (Jul 14, 2006)

Sandie is a voice I can trust, so if she says this movie production is legit, then I accept it. Alas and alack, at 450lb I'm too thin ("Hey Mom, I'm finally too thin!") although my 6ft height might be a mitigating factor. Besides, at 49 I'm getting too old. In any case, unless I can play the romantic leading Amazon, er, lady, I'm simply not interested. 



out.of.habit said:


> I think we're going to have to write our own fat-fabulous script.


125-word scenario: It's 1977 and our universities are in turmoil due to bad clothes, bad hair and bad music. We have a nerdy engineering student who dislikes obese women, and a friendly wise-cracking big tall fat girl with a heart of gold. He falls in love with her despite himself, with hilarious consequences because he doesn't know how to deal with so much woman. Restaurant scene: "Okay Mr. Engineer, estimate the size of my tush, which you have been squeezing half the evening, and guess whether I will fit in that booth. Extra credit if you find me a chair that fits, now!" After a series of side-splitting yet touching mishaps, they marry and live happily ever after. It's box-office dynamite, or at least box office trinitrotoluene.

Nahhhhhh, too improbable. Oh well, we'll just have to content ourselves with living the dream. Art & I always knew our romance had all the makings of a real-life screwball comedy.  :smitten:


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 14, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> It's legit, they contacted Heather the other day and we were able to review the script that involves the fat character. We were not impressed at all, wouldn't even consider accepting the role or passing it along to friends we know.
> 
> Bookish fat girl would be one thing, but this character is a vile and digusting human (farting, obnoxious), who just happens to be very fat.
> 
> ...



Dammit!  
Why am I not surprised?

I had to add: I was hoping it'd be a role of the same quality as "Momma" in WEGG. Darlene Cates was kick ass.​


----------



## Carrie (Jul 14, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> It's legit, they contacted Heather the other day and we were able to review the script that involves the fat character. We were not impressed at all, wouldn't even consider accepting the role or passing it along to friends we know.
> 
> Bookish fat girl would be one thing, but this character is a vile and digusting human (farting, obnoxious), who just happens to be very fat.



Jesus, that's depressing. 

Excuse me - I need to go fart myself into oblivion now.


----------



## Esme (Jul 14, 2006)

You know what the sad part is? I'm sure they'll find someone willing to do the role. Somehow, that makes me very sad and/or very cynical.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 14, 2006)

Esme said:


> You know what the sad part is? I'm sure they'll find someone willing to do the role. Somehow, that makes me very sad and/or very cynical.



Yeah, me too.  ​


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 14, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Jesus, that's depressing.
> 
> Excuse me - I need to go fart myself into oblivion now.


 
Yeah, I mean... I honestly have to say I was just so turned off by it. 

I think we both kept waiting for the redeeming underlying message, a metamorphosis, something, anything - but it just wasn't coming. It wouldn't have made the rest ok, but it may have taken some of the sting out. She's a nasty thing, which plays great in the script, but there were SO many things that we both said "uh.... NO!" to... I stopped counting after a while.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 14, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Yeah, I mean... I honestly have to say I was just so turned off by it.
> 
> I think we both kept waiting for the redeeming underlying message, a metamorphosis, something, anything - but it just wasn't coming. It wouldn't have made the rest ok, but it may have taken some of the sting out. She's a nasty thing, which plays great in the script, but there were SO many things that we both said "uh.... NO!" to... I stopped counting after a while.



Heh! I can't help it, AnnMarie, I know exactly what you mean, but when I read this, I pictured this character diving in front of a bus to save a small child and getting struck by the bus in the process, lying there dying in the middle of the road, her gasped heroic last words drowned out by the sound of her farting.... 

Maybe *I* should write a script. This idea's money in the bank, baby.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 14, 2006)

I spent a couple minutes trying to think of some way to redeem this, to say somehow... that at least it's only one woman who will perform the part, but it comes down to this:

Even one woman having to reduce her persona to such a character is a tragedy. 

But, maybe they'll just get Gwyneth again, and solve the whole problem. 
Or maybe it will fail mid-production. Dreams come true every day.



Esme said:


> You know what the sad part is? I'm sure they'll find someone willing to do the role. Somehow, that makes me very sad and/or very cynical.


----------



## rainyday (Jul 14, 2006)

I hope folks around here have enough self respect to say no to this. With any luck, maybe that's why Sandie pulled the email from the first post.


----------



## Esme (Jul 14, 2006)

out.of.habit said:


> I spent a couple minutes trying to think of some way to redeem this, to say somehow... that at least it's only one woman who will perform the part, but it comes down to this:
> 
> Even one woman having to reduce her persona to such a character is a tragedy.
> 
> ...




I think that's maybe the positive of it though... we need to continue to develop self-esteem for all sizes and then this sort of thing will hopefully not be an issue some day.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 14, 2006)

Esme said:


> I think that's maybe the positive of it though... we need to continue to develop self-esteem for all sizes and then this sort of thing will hopefully not be an issue some day.



That makes sense then. The hope is in what we're going to change, and the thousands of women (of all sizes, so true!) who will sneer at, laugh at, or flip-off this ad instead of sighing with resignation. 

Nicemarmot, unapologetically, this is not the future of fat women. 
Suit up.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 14, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Heh! I can't help it, AnnMarie, I know exactly what you mean, but when I read this, I pictured this character diving in front of a bus to save a small child and getting struck by the bus in the process, lying there dying in the middle of the road, her gasped heroic last words drowned out by the sound of her farting....
> 
> Maybe *I* should write a script. This idea's money in the bank, baby.



Hey, I'd pay to see that.  ​


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 14, 2006)

Here's the thing... there will ALWAYS be parts like this in movies. There will always be the trollish, horrific nightmare that someone has to navigate around, or deal with, etc. I honestly have no issue with that... it's fiction, it's satire, it's deliberately over the top treatment of all characters. She happens to be fat in this, but she could just as easily be deathly skinny, or average weight, and she'd be just as horrid.

It's like some of the Farrelly brothers' work... it's SO over the top, it's almost not offensive anymore. 

My issue with this was that as a fat woman, I would NEVER personally put myself in a position where I would portray such a vile human. But here's the rub, I'm not a fat woman actress. I'm a regular ol' chick living my life. I didn't sign on for a career where I could play an addict, or a murderer, or a child beater, or a farter, or a nun, or a stripper - or any ranging variety of things that are not me in any way. So that's fine... characters are just that, and actors/actresses will often choose the nasty underbelly of life. It's something that provides us all with layers, and you sometimes can't get the true impact of the insanity of life, or a script, without very stark contrast. That's my comment on roles in general.

Again, I'm not defending this character... it ooged me out in a bunch of ways (as it would seeing it on screen, it's SOOOO icky - but it's not like anyone would see ME and think ... yeah, she's just like that Eleanor in the movie! She's just nasty in action/words, etc.) Just the type of person you don't want to be or be around.... which is really the point of the test in the movie. If he can get HER married, then he really is the good luck charm guy. 

They DO mention her weight, there are fat jokes, he gets drunk on the date (slamming them back) so that he can have sex with her (guess that's part of the luck? Good lord.), etc... goes on and on. 

Anyway, think that's all I can add here.... but I just wanted anyone who may possible have interest to know my impression and then go from there if they so choose.


----------



## missaf (Jul 14, 2006)

I have to agree, we have enough issues with size acceptance, why would we portray a fat woman in a bad light, thereby increasingly validating the opinion of most of the world around us?


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 14, 2006)

Two things...

1) I'm sure many of us will still go to see this movie even if it portrays the SSBBW negatively. 

2) I'm interested to see how Dane Cook does on the screen! He's pretty damn hilarious (he's from Boston, just so you wonderful MA people know) and intensely animated during his stand-up... I really am curious about him with Jessica Alba- weird combo.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 14, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> She happens to be fat in this, but she could just as easily be deathly skinny, or average weight, and she'd be just as horrid.



Yeah, it would be indeed easy to shrug it off as a gross woman that just happened to be fat if there weren't so microscopically few portrayals that show larger women to be anything else. Rarely do we see portrayals of larger women (or even average sized women now days) that don't depict them as gross, comical or as pathetic pitiable human beings. There are just too few positive portrayals to offset this stereotype. 

I'm going a little off tangent here, I feel the media is getting worse and worse with it's physical depictions of women in general. We are seeing starlets going from ultra skinny to down right death camp emaciated. We are seeing actresses who are 5 foot seven and dip below 100 pounds. That's not normal, healthy or anything we should be promoting women and men.

Honestly, how much thinner can the media push? Is anything over 75 pounds for a woman going to be considered fat soon? When are women and society going to say enough is enough? 

I was really looking forward to Pirates of the Caribbean 2 but when I saw how horrifically emaciated Keira Knightly had gotten, I couldn't in all good conscience support the movie.

Rant over. Sorry for taking this off topic.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 14, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Yeah, it would be indeed easy to shrug it off as a gross woman that just happened to be fat if there weren't so microscopically few portrayals that show larger women to be anything else. Rarely do we see portrayals of larger women (or even average sized women now days) that don't depict them as gross, comical or as pathetic pitiable human beings. There are just too few positive portrayals to offset this stereotype.
> 
> I'm going a little off tangent here, I feel the media is getting worse and worse with it's physical depictions of women in general. We are seeing starlets going from ultra skinny to down right death camp emaciated. We are seeing actresses who are 5 foot seven and dip below 100 pounds. That's not normal, healthy or anything we should be promoting women and men.
> 
> ...




Just to be clear, I don't disagree with you... my comment was very specifically about the script in question - and it's true... she could easily HAVE been the other things, but they chose to go with fat. It's easy, people disapprove, we're a safe target - hope we can change it one person at a time.


----------



## Esme (Jul 14, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> - hope we can change it one person at a time.




That's kind of what I was getting at before... thanks for saying it so eloquently.


----------



## ripley (Jul 14, 2006)

Am I the only one that was struck by the "500 pounds" requirement? Not 350, not 450...it almost smacks of some deep-in-the-closet fifteen year old boy wanking in front of his computer. The whole thing disgusts me. 

That said, I won't judge any woman that takes this part. There aren't that many jobs out there for ssbbws, and playing a negative stereotype has been done by people of every persuasion since film began. If the ssbbw actress holds out for a socially sensitive role, she will be unable to pay the bills and will have starved down to a size five anyway by the time one rolls around.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 14, 2006)

ripley said:


> Am I the only one that was struck by the "500 pounds" requirement? Not 350, not 450...it almost smacks of some deep-in-the-closet fifteen year old boy wanking in front of his computer. The whole thing disgusts me.
> 
> That said, I won't judge any woman that takes this part. There aren't that many jobs out there for ssbbws, and playing a negative stereotype has been done by people of every persuasion since film began. If the ssbbw actress holds out for a socially sensitive role, she will be unable to pay the bills and will have starved down to a size five anyway by the time one rolls around.



Well they contacted Heather about her/several of our models... none of whom are 500 lbs... so I think they're going for a certain "look" of size, but trying to be clear that they're not looking for "Hollywood" fat of 180-225? I'm guessing, again... really have no freakin' clue how they're approaching all this.


----------



## ripley (Jul 14, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Well they contacted Heather about her/several of our models... none of whom are 500 lbs... so I think they're going for a certain "look" of size, but trying to be clear that they're not looking for "Hollywood" fat of 180-225? I'm guessing, again... really have no freakin' clue how they're approaching all this.




Probably...I guess it just hit my skeeve radar. I was twice (!!) told in chat that "I'll marry you if you'll gain to 500." Different guys, different times. I could have been "girl x" for as much as they liked ME.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 15, 2006)

ripley said:


> Probably...I guess it just hit my skeeve radar. I was twice (!!) told in chat that "I'll marry you if you'll gain to 500." Different guys, different times. I could have been "girl x" for as much as they liked ME.



Oh yeah, coming in loud and clear on that one.


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 15, 2006)

omfg.

Dane Cook??

omfg. i would take this part just to be in the same room as him.

HES SO SEXXXYYY!!!!:eat2: :wubu:


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 15, 2006)

GWARrior said:


> omfg.
> 
> Dane Cook??
> 
> ...



Well, they're still looking for someone. Go for the gusto.


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 15, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Well, they're still looking for someone. Go for the gusto.




i dont fit the criteria. but DANE COOK! 

OMFG! SEXXY!!!!


----------



## Jes (Jul 15, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> I dont fit any of the criteria Im not 500 lbs Im not in that area and I dont have acting experiance. DAMN cause I would love to see what I could do.


if you or misty could act, you'd both be good (i'm not saying you can't act). You're both quite striking. I'd pay to see you on screen b/c I'd say: i know her! i know her! i know her!

and I'd make misty wear her earrings/bracelets so I could do the same thing. In the end, it's always about me.


----------



## Jes (Jul 15, 2006)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> I'm 1.5 for 3:
> 
> + I have acting experience
> - I live on the other side of the country
> ...


that's totally true--500 lbs. in hollywood is about....300 lbs. That opens up a door for a whole bunch of us. But not anyone over 300 lbs. They'd be too fat to play 500 lbs.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 15, 2006)

Jes said:


> that's totally true--500 lbs. in hollywood is about....300 lbs. That opens up a door for a whole bunch of us. But not anyone over 300 lbs. They'd be too fat to play 500 lbs.



For whatever it is worth folks...they really do want someone super large. They tried to get Teighlor and really liked her look, so trust me, they are not looking for someone around 300#. 

And, as a side note, I did discuss the problem with Matt about the nature of the character, and he sincerely apologized if anyone here was offended. He really felt bad, but he is in a position to fill a part that needs filling. So, all that said, if anyone fits the criteria, and is interested, just e-mail or PM me with your info.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 15, 2006)

Sandie S-R said:


> For whatever it is worth folks...they really do want someone super large. They tried to get Teighlor and really liked her look, so trust me, they are not looking for someone around 300#.
> 
> And, as a side note, I did discuss the problem with Matt about the nature of the character, and he sincerely apologized if anyone here was offended. He really felt bad, but he is in a position to fill a part that needs filling. So, all that said, if anyone fits the criteria, and is interested, just e-mail or PM me with your info.



After reading AM's post about what the part is like, I hope everyone has it within themselves to pass on this despicable role. The filmmakers want to show this super plus sized woman in an extremely negative light. *We deserve better than this. * 

I wouldn't be helping this guy in any way, shape or form. I wish this thread was deleted and the guy banned from the boards. I know this sounds extreme, but the idea of this character really bothers me. Haven't we been laughed at enough? 

I wish you'd not assist in promoting this, Sandie.

My $.02.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 15, 2006)

I've relaxed enough after that rant to take back the part about banning the OP... let him stick around and see that we're real people who deserve to be treated with respect in real life and on film.

(Just moderate his messages so he can't promote the shit he calls a film.)


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 15, 2006)

I came late to this thread and skimmed quickly through it but I found it very, very interesting. I think it is fairly telling that nicemarmot is not speaking for himself since AnnMarie told all about the characters role. He'll speak through Sandy because she is a kinder, gentler, trusted face. These people sure know how to market themselves.

As seemingly hard as it is to find a 500lbs woman who is willing to degrade herself to be in their movie I doubt they would even consider changing the script. Odds are they will scrape the bottom of the barrel before finding someone or they will fatsuit-up some no-name actress for the part. All that effort just for a very cheap five-second laugh. 

I've laughed at fat humor (be honest, who hasn't) but I think it's a little sad that an effort can't be made to class up a role in order to find a worthy actress...even for a small role. There are so many beautiful heavy women out there who could bring humor AND class to the right part.

PS...Dane Cook _is_ cute so it stands to reason no woman (fat or otherwise) would fart in front of him on a first date. Not only is that unfunny...it's sad and frankly it's lame.

Edited: My above statement was in no way meant to be offensive towards Sandie. I hope it wasn't taken as such.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 15, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> After reading AM's post about what the part is like, I hope everyone has it within themselves to pass on this despicable role. The filmmakers want to show this super plus sized woman in an extremely negative light. *We deserve better than this. *
> 
> I wouldn't be helping this guy in any way, shape or form. I wish this thread was deleted and the guy banned from the boards. I know this sounds extreme, but the idea of this character really bothers me. Haven't we been laughed at enough?
> 
> ...



TFG, I understand how you feel, but I'd like you to understand my perspective. They have written the part...it needs to be cast. Nothing that we do or say right now is going to stop that. If I know a fat actress that needs work, I am going to help her to get it. There are fat actresses who do not get much work, and if this helps someone then right on. I may not like the part, but I certainly do not begrudge any fat actress from taking what ever work she can get. It is rough out there, and this movie could be some good money for an out of work fat actress, and make her some nice connections for future work as well.

Life is about choices. It may not be your choice to support this movie and character part (and I respect that, truly), but if someone else chooses to be involved, we have to respect their right to make that choice.


----------



## Jes (Jul 15, 2006)

Sandie S-R said:


> For whatever it is worth folks...they really do want someone super large. They tried to get Teighlor and really liked her look, so trust me, they are not looking for someone around 300#.
> 
> And, as a side note, I did discuss the problem with Matt about the nature of the character, and he sincerely apologized if anyone here was offended. He really felt bad, but he is in a position to fill a part that needs filling. So, all that said, if anyone fits the criteria, and is interested, just e-mail or PM me with your info.


naw, i know, sandie. I'm just being naughty and whatnot. everyone can ask for what he/she wants and Matt is just the messenger. If only fat suits weren't so expensive! 

*fart*

oops. 'scuse me!


----------



## missaf (Jul 15, 2006)

Whooo! *waffs air away from face*

Do not go in that thread anymore, Jes made a mess!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 15, 2006)

Jes said:


> naw, i know, sandie. I'm just being naughty and whatnot. everyone can ask for what he/she wants and Matt is just the messenger. If only fat suits weren't so expensive!
> 
> *fart*
> 
> oops. 'scuse me!



Jes, you're priceless!!


----------



## Jes (Jul 15, 2006)

Does anyone have some matches? For this thread? yeah, thanks.


----------



## missaf (Jul 15, 2006)

I don't think we've discussed lighting farts on the board yet.

Leave it to... ehem... you know.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jul 15, 2006)

Sandie S-R said:


> TFG, I understand how you feel, but I'd like you to understand my perspective. They have written the part...it needs to be cast. Nothing that we do or say right now is going to stop that. If I know a fat actress that needs work, I am going to help her to get it. There are fat actresses who do not get much work, and if this helps someone then right on. I may not like the part, but I certainly do not begrudge any fat actress from taking what ever work she can get. It is rough out there, and this movie could be some good money for an out of work fat actress, and make her some nice connections for future work as well.
> 
> Life is about choices. It may not be your choice to support this movie and character part (and I respect that, truly), but if someone else chooses to be involved, we have to respect their right to make that choice.



I understand what you're saying, Sandie. I know that there aren't many roles out there for fat actresses. However, I just feel that if they take parts like this they will keep the stereotype alive that fat women are only good for these roles. Then nothing will ever change and they will continue to struggle and be out of work or be cast in roles that degrade or humiliate them. How will anything ever change and get better if fat actresses keep feeding into this crap just to be on tv?


By the way, I love that new picture of you. It's beautiful!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 15, 2006)

Jes said:


> if you or misty could act, you'd both be good (i'm not saying you can't act). You're both quite striking. I'd pay to see you on screen b/c I'd say: i know her! i know her! i know her!
> 
> and I'd make misty wear her earrings/bracelets so I could do the same thing. In the end, it's always about me.


Wow Jes, I'm blushing like 10 shades of red here..lol..you'd have to design a whole new set of jewerly for the red carpet


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 15, 2006)

Sandie S-R said:


> TFG, I understand how you feel, but I'd like you to understand my perspective. They have written the part...it needs to be cast. Nothing that we do or say right now is going to stop that. If I know a fat actress that needs work, I am going to help her to get it. There are fat actresses who do not get much work, and if this helps someone then right on. I may not like the part, but I certainly do not begrudge any fat actress from taking what ever work she can get. It is rough out there, and this movie could be some good money for an out of work fat actress, and make her some nice connections for future work as well.
> 
> Life is about choices. It may not be your choice to support this movie and character part (and I respect that, truly), but if someone else chooses to be involved, we have to respect their right to make that choice.




That kind of thinking will ensure no progress or change whatsoever is made in SA. Fat women will continue to be the butt of jokes and worse, as this film proposes, gross, farting, and truly degraded. It is _very wrong_ for Dimensions to promote this film.

Would you encourage a gay actor friend to take a role that would debase him or her in such a way? 

If every fat actress passed on the film, perhaps that would send a message to the producers. Let them find a thin actress willing to wear a fat suit if they so very much want this vile character to be fat. There are many less demeaning ways to pay the bills and I would suggest that if one really felt a passion for the art of acting, being a part of this film will do little to exercise that passion.

Im going to write a letter (that will undoubtedly be ignored) to Lionsgate Films and ask that they reconsider this character in the film.

Heres an address if anyone else feels so moved:

Lionsgate
2700 Colorado Ave. 
Santa Monica, CA 90404 
Telephone (310) 449-9200 
Facsimile (310) 255-3870


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 15, 2006)

OK TFG and Ebony....

I get that you are peeved. I respect that. And please - I've been doing fat activism for a lot longer than most here have even known about fat acceptance, so I am not a novice at this. 

I just happen to think that frequently it is better to attempt to change the system from the inside than from the outside.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 15, 2006)

While I like to believe that I would never take a degrading part like this if I were an actress, the truth is that I haven't been in a position where my next mortgage payment depends on me taking a part like this. I think I would rather find another line of work, but maybe that's easier said than done. 

That having been said, I agree with Laura absolutely that any fat actress who plays this part is causing harm to the SA movement. So as long as she can live with that, she can help herself to parts like this. 

I also agree with Laura that this thread does not belong here at Dimensions. It's hard to find work as a fat actress? That's what agents, and casting calls, and Variety magazine are for. Not here. I think it's extremely inappropriate to help cast this kind of negative role by helping to get the word out for the production company. 

A site for size acceptance, yet it's okay to basically advertise an available part in a movie that degrades fat women? That's a mixed message, plain and simple. 

Sandie S-R, I hope you know that I like and respect you very much, so this is by no means a personal attack. We can agree to disagree on this matter. But I feel as vehemently as Laura does that this thread should not exist.


----------



## rainyday (Jul 15, 2006)

I agree, TFG. At some point you choose integrity over a role or a buck or notoriety, even if it hurts. This is one of those times.

Wow. Way to help prolong fat hatred just a little bit longer.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 15, 2006)

Sandie S-R said:


> OK TFG and Ebony....
> 
> I get that you are peeved. I respect that. And please - I've been doing fat activism for a lot longer than most here have even known about fat acceptance, so I am not a novice at this.
> 
> I just happen to think that frequently it is better to attempt to change the system from the inside than from the outside.



Sorry, Sandie, I was writing my response while you wrote this, it looks like. I still needed to say it, though.


----------



## ripley (Jul 15, 2006)

Carrie said:


> this thread should not exist.


 

I'm torn about this thread. Part of me just has an atavistic negative response to it, and wants it gone. On the other hand, part of me says that bad things don't go away if you just shut your eyes. 

The vast majority of people think it's okay for this stuff...it's just a given that the fat girl will be gross and we can laugh at her. At least in some small way we are here saying "No, this is not okay, this assumption is wrong and crappy, and you could do better."


----------



## Carrie (Jul 15, 2006)

ripley said:


> I'm torn about this thread. Part of me just has an atavistic negative response to it, and wants it gone. On the other hand, part of me says that bad things don't go away if you just shut your eyes.
> 
> The vast majority of people think it's okay for this stuff...it's just a given that the fat girl will be gross and we can laugh at her. At least in some small way we are here saying "No, this is not okay, this assumption is wrong and crappy, and you could do better."



I agree, Rip, but I hate the idea of this thread helping Lions Gate to cast this role more.


----------



## ripley (Jul 15, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I agree, Rip, but I hate the idea of this thread helping Lions Gate to cast this role more.


 

That's true too...feels like aiding and abetting your own mugging or something. 





And girl, you SO owe me a PM. Make it long or you're gonna get it.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 15, 2006)

I understand the objections here, not going to deny that. 

My 2 cents on it possibly being eliminated: 

1) There are intelligent, thoughtful posts about this subject and how it might be handled differently, our overall feeling of the establishment letting us down, the trouble with roles for larger actresses, etc. These are all huge and important issues that were brought about by the post, and I think they should remain. They are important. The fact that so many here feel so strongly is testimony to strong, bold voices of fat women. I can't think of a reason to erase those. 

2) It violates no rules of the boards. There are TONS of posts on these boards that "I" find distasteful or superfluous or insane or self-serving for various reasons (you'd have to have about a week off to listen to my rant). I think the ugly side of things is often a valuable part of discussion and issues, and this thread is part of that. We can't just go around deleting things because they're not what we wish they were - this is a forum of very moderate moderation, by design of the site owner. 

(This is not an official "mod" statement, just my view of this thread. Not sure if it will stay or go in the long run.)


----------



## Carrie (Jul 15, 2006)

GOD, AnnMarie. It's so fricking annoying when the voice of wisdom and reason has to come along and say stuff that so.... well, wise and reasonable. D) 

I see your points.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 15, 2006)

ripley said:


> And girl, you SO owe me a PM. Make it long or you're gonna get it.



I know!! You AND AnnMarie. Tonight, I promise.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 15, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I know!! You AND AnnMarie. Tonight, I promise.



I SEE this. *tap, tap, tap*


----------



## Jes (Jul 16, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I SEE this. *tap, tap, tap*


For once, I don't think I'm waiting for one.

Wait--what....is that....do I see...? Up there? Is that a pig? Flying?


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 17, 2006)

I would always suggest that one take that energy into creating a movie that you do want to see. Everyone can tear down art they dont agree with, but it takes an artist with vision to create an expression that will change the way people think.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 17, 2006)

Carrie said:


> While I like to believe that I would never take a degrading part like this if I were an actress, the truth is that I haven't been in a position where my next mortgage payment depends on me taking a part like this. I think I would rather find another line of work, but maybe that's easier said than done.
> 
> That having been said, I agree with Laura absolutely that any fat actress who plays this part is causing harm to the SA movement. So as long as she can live with that, she can help herself to parts like this.
> 
> ...



The worst thing about accepting a role like this for me is what would my parents think. I have elderly parents, siblings, nieces and nephews, alumni from school, etc. How can I look anyone in the eye after appearing in a movie farting and representing myself like some kind of motley beast? A role like this is an embarrassment, period - not just for fat acceptance but for every person with a fat close relative, beloved fat teacher or best friend who has to watch this trash. 

This company will find someone to do it and this crap will sell because Jessica Alba and that Cook dude is in it. The more we complain the more people will pay to see it just to see what the hullabaloo is all about.


----------



## Jes (Jul 17, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> The worst thing about accepting a role like this for me is what would my parents think. I have elderly parents, siblings, nieces and nephews, alumni from school, etc. How can I look anyone in the eye after appearing in a movie farting and representing myself like some kind of motley beast? A role like this is an embarrassment, period - not just for fat acceptance but for every person with a fat close relative, beloved fat teacher or best friend who has to watch this trash.
> 
> This company will find someone to do it and this crap will sell because Jessica Alba and that Cook dude is in it. The more we complain the more people will pay to see it just to see what the hullabaloo is all about.


That one dude, who loves fat women and farters is gonna be in heaven!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jul 18, 2006)

I really cannot understand why this thread is allowed to exist on the main page of a size acceptance forum. It's obvious that the role is yet another obnoxious stereotype of a fat person. Yes, I understand that such roles exist. Sure, there are plenty of actresses who can't afford to be choosy. But do we really want to advertise for them *here*?


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 18, 2006)

Well, even though it started out for a solicitation for a movie, I think the discussion about theatre, acting and "selling out" has been an interesting one. That's the only reason I can see to keep it here, the fact that it's generated such passionate, respectful debate on a topic that's near and dear to our hearts.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 18, 2006)

Hopefully folks will read the progression of this thread and learn something from it. It was all sunshine-and-roses (feature film! major studio! movie stars!) with the original poster responding quickly and easily while the true nature of the part remained a secret. When someone posted exactly what the role entailed, he seemed to turn tail and run (that's my perception of it anyway). Personally, I would have had a lot less suspicion about it if he had just been honest from the get-go. We all understand that there are fat movie parts that need fat actors. 

And I agree - the responses were generally respectful, on-point, passionate and a lot more meaninful than that movie job will ever be. 

I think there's merit to the thread staying here, even with its less-than-positive message.


----------



## Donna (Jul 18, 2006)

Sandie S-R said:


> I just happen to think that frequently it is better to attempt to change the system from the inside than from the outside.



But how is accepting a role that is obviously degrading and plays up certain misconceptions about fat people an attempt to change the system from the inside? I ask this not to be provocative, truly. I read this thread through this evening and I am left with the same impressions folks like TFG, Ebony and others have. 

The entire discussion is probably moot. The casting director indicated they wanted to cast immediately back on the 14th and I am sure anyone with the specs described has already applied for the job. I won't condemn them, but I sure as hell won't support them either. And I refuse to support this film. I will also encourage my radio listeners, for what it's worth, not to support this film. 

There comes a time when one has to stand up and say, 'My principles are more important than money!'


----------



## Tina (Jul 19, 2006)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> I would always suggest that one take that energy into creating a movie that you do want to see. Everyone can tear down art they don’t agree with, but it takes an artist with vision to create an expression that will change the way people think.



Mrs, J, it takes more than an artist. There are plenty of wonderful screenwriters, directors and actors/actresses out there. What there aren't is financial backing for such a project. Almost anyone can make a DIY, low-budget film, but to make a quality film takes plenty of money, and these days, that's about all films are about is money first, art second. There aren't too many Jerry Bruckheimers/producer types out there keen on ponying up for a film that cast fat people as the main characters 

So it's fine to talk about not tearing down and such, but it gets old seeing oneself being represented as a gaseous, undesirable, sexless glutton time after time.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 19, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> The worst thing about accepting a role like this for me is what would my parents think. I have elderly parents, siblings, nieces and nephews, alumni from school, etc. How can I look anyone in the eye after appearing in a movie farting and representing myself like some kind of motley beast? A role like this is an embarrassment, period - not just for fat acceptance but for every person with a fat close relative, beloved fat teacher or best friend who has to watch this trash.



OK, OK, I'll take it.

How much am I getting paid again?


----------



## missaf (Jul 19, 2006)

I love watching Queer Eye, I really do. Until tonight. I was completely offended with their fat and obese and lard comments. I'm sorry, in my book we all need to stick together, not promote divisions and have one group destroying another with words.


----------



## butch (Jul 19, 2006)

Hi missaf,

Could you start a different thread about what happened on "Queer Eye" last night. I ask only because it deserves to get more attention, especially if any of us want to send letters of complaint to Bravo.

I did not see the show, so I am curious as to why they were making such comments.

Thanks!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 19, 2006)

butch said:


> Could you start a different thread about what happened on "Queer Eye" last night. I ask only because it deserves to get more attention, especially if any of us want to send letters of complaint to Bravo. I did not see the show, so I am curious as to why they were making such comments.
> Thanks!


Do we really need another thread for this? I understand some gay guys said some fat-bashing shit on their TV show. Okay (doesn't sound that surprising to me). And I understand it upset some people - I don't discount that, and I'm happy they can express their feelings about it here. But must we bring the initial insults here as well and get everyone else offended too? 

I just think there's so much fat bashing out there, and if we try to call a rallying cry against all of it, we'd become even more mired in hate and negativity than we already are. I think that's what we're trying to escape by being here. I like to think that this is the one site where we can avoid the lion share of the fat bashing.


----------



## butch (Jul 19, 2006)

SamanthaNY,

Sorry if I offended, but maybe such posts could be over at Hyde Park. I don't disagree that one of the great appeals of this site is in its positivity, but I think another great appeal of this site is the support aspect, and if someone has been offended by this program, then having a place to at least vent about it seems like a good thing, and if it was in Hyde Park, then people who don't want to see it don't have to.

In my real life, I don't have people who would truly get why something like what happened on "Queer Eye" last night (and since I don't watch the show, I have no idea what it was, so my request was mostly for curiosity sake) would be so offensive, since most people take for granted that there is nothing good about fat. So, knowing other people here would be able to say, "That's a crock of shit" about something stupid and anti-fat on TV is important and fat-affirming and positive to me.

But, I'm not trying to create drama where none needs to be, it was just a suggestion, and one that might better steer people away from hearing about it all together if it was in its own thread with a headline summarizing the post.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 19, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> Do we really need another thread for this? I understand some gay guys said some fat-bashing shit on their TV show. Okay (doesn't sound that surprising to me). And I understand it upset some people - I don't discount that, and I'm happy they can express their feelings about it here. But must we bring the initial insults here as well and get everyone else offended too?
> 
> I just think there's so much fat bashing out there, and if we try to call a rallying cry against all of it, we'd become even more mired in hate and negativity than we already are. I think that's what we're trying to escape by being here. I like to think that this is the one site where we can avoid the lion share of the fat bashing.


 
Fat-bashing happens....everywhere...even here, at times, although the mods do an excellent job of squashing it. While I agree that Dimensions should be a safe haven, I don't agree that we shouldn't allow or encourage discussion of and/or speaking out against instances of bashing, especially in the media. That's not saying we should react with hate and negativity, bringing those things here, but if we sit back and do nothing, then nothing will change. Isn't one of the purposes of these forums to support each other in such things? If we ignore it, it's not going to go away. Granted, it's not going to stop, but you know all the platitudes about how one voice can make a difference. I think discouraging dedicated threads that encourage people to express their feelings and opinions to those involved in specific instances is a detriment to us all. We've proven that we can be, for the most part, rational and civil about such things, and our reactions to these people can be the same, while making our points. Isn't that the goal, after all? To make these people see that we're not the way they percieve us, but rather intelligent, contributing citizens who deserve more respect than they've given us?


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 19, 2006)

Tina said:


> Mrs, J, it takes more than an artist. There are plenty of wonderful screenwriters, directors and actors/actresses out there. What there aren't is financial backing for such a project. Almost anyone can make a DIY, low-budget film, but to make a quality film takes plenty of money, and these days, that's about all films are about is money first, art second. There aren't too many Jerry Bruckheimers/producer types out there keen on ponying up for a film that cast fat people as the main characters
> 
> So it's fine to talk about not tearing down and such, but it gets old seeing oneself being represented as a gaseous, undesirable, sexless glutton time after time.



Hey Tina,
It takes one stone to cause ripples in a pool of water. Too bad Dimensions Films, as a film company name is already taken. It does get old to be represented as such, maybe there should be a moratorium on fat roles until we all agree that we are going to do right by the community?

and that is Ms. J honey, I'm not married off yet. I'm still reviewing applications


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 19, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> Do we really need another thread for this? I understand some gay guys said some fat-bashing shit on their TV show. Okay (doesn't sound that surprising to me). And I understand it upset some people - I don't discount that, and I'm happy they can express their feelings about it here. But must we bring the initial insults here as well and get everyone else offended too?
> 
> I just think there's so much fat bashing out there, and if we try to call a rallying cry against all of it, we'd become even more mired in hate and negativity than we already are. I think that's what we're trying to escape by being here. I like to think that this is the one site where we can avoid the lion share of the fat bashing.



Maybe the BEARS need to speak up ?


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 19, 2006)

My upcoming film 'Out of the Dark' has a SSBBW as the main character's girlfriend. They do break up, but it's because he's a freak and she doesn't want to put up with him any more.

=Divals


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 19, 2006)

Divals said:


> My upcoming film 'Out of the Dark' has a SSBBW as the main character's girlfriend. They do break up, but it's because he's a freak and she doesn't want to put up with him any more.
> 
> =Divals



Oooo! This sounds intriguing. Tell us more. When, where, who, how much?


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 19, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Oooo! This sounds intriguing. Tell us more. When, where, who, how much?



Well, it's amateur film of course, since I'm still in college and have a budget of somewhere between 'almost nothing' and 'nothing'. It's being filmed around the pittsburgh area, I'm aiming for this fall but it depends on a variety of factors (money, actors, whether I can finish the script in time).

It's a horror film. The basic idea is that this guy is a 'zombie magnet'; zombies are drawn to him. He discovers this when he is 18 when he comes home one night and his family has been slaughtered. He ensconces himself in the center of the nearby town and doesn't leave for three or four years.

At this point is when most of the movie takes place. One day, a couple of people show up at his door, representing the government agency 'PIE' - Paranormal Investigation and Enforcement (AKA the Men in Black). With some difficulty, they enlist his help in trying to find and eliminate the zombie threat that exists in the forest outside of town. They take him to the forest, leave him in their car, and go off and get killed. He freaks out, drives home (still in the PIE car), and locks himself in his apartment for a week. During this time is when his girlfriend gets fed up and dumps him ("I understand you're upset about what happened to your family, but obsessing about imaginary zombies isn't going to bring them back!").

After a week, another PIE guy shows up, saying they made a miscalculation when they went after the zombies, but they have more force and firepower this time. They try to enlist his help again, but he refuses. Seeing that he will not be persuaded, the PIE guys leave.

That night, he wakes up in the back of a van, handcuffed and surrounded by PIE guys. They take him to the forest again, and this time they break into two groups of three, one group having the main character in it. After a short amount of time, the zombies kill the non-main-character group. One of the other group's members panics and runs off into the forest and is also killed, at which time the surviving PIE guy and the main character try to make a break for the van. The last PIE guy is killed on the way back, and the main character arrives at the van seconds before the wave of zombies. He locks himself in and prepares to make a break for it, but realizes belatedly that the guy who panicked and ran off was the one with the keys! He prepares to wait out the night, as the forest will be safe during the day. Not hearing the sounds of the zombies, he looks out the window of the van. At this point the zombies rip the doors off the van and kill him...

The SSBBW in question is my fiancee, Carla (who, having surpassed 350 pounds, I would venture to say is in the SSBBW range).

She's also the only one who doesn't die...

=Divals


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 19, 2006)

WWWow! Do any of the zombies turn out to be people he knew? Like one of his relatives, one of the PIE men or some incidental character touted in the news as having abandoned customers in a multi bilion dollar scam? Sounds great! 




Divals said:


> Well, it's amateur film of course, since I'm still in college and have a budget of somewhere between 'almost nothing' and 'nothing'. It's being filmed around the pittsburgh area, I'm aiming for this fall but it depends on a variety of factors (money, actors, whether I can finish the script in time).
> 
> It's a horror film. The basic idea is that this guy is a 'zombie magnet'; zombies are drawn to him. He discovers this when he is 18 when he comes home one night and his family has been slaughtered. He ensconces himself in the center of the nearby town and doesn't leave for three or four years.
> 
> ...


----------



## fatlane (Jul 19, 2006)

Dude, demanding a 500-lb woman is unrealistic.

The camera ADDS TEN POUNDS.

Therefore, you want a _490-lb woman._

You're welcome.


----------



## Jes (Jul 19, 2006)

Divals said:


> Well, it's amateur film of course, since I'm still in college and have a budget of somewhere between 'almost nothing' and 'nothing'. It's being filmed around the pittsburgh area, I'm aiming for this fall but it depends on a variety of factors (money, actors, whether I can finish the script in time).
> 
> It's a horror film. The basic idea is that this guy is a 'zombie magnet'; zombies are drawn to him. He discovers this when he is 18 when he comes home one night and his family has been slaughtered. He ensconces himself in the center of the nearby town and doesn't leave for three or four years.
> 
> ...



uh, SPOILERS!!!
GOSH!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 19, 2006)

Jes said:


> That one dude, who loves fat women and farters is gonna be in heaven!



It's cute that you think it's only one.


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 19, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> WWWow! Do any of the zombies turn out to be people he knew? Like one of his relatives, one of the PIE men or some incidental character touted in the news as having abandoned customers in a multi bilion dollar scam? Sounds great!



I hadn't planned on that but it is a good idea...muahaha, I shall steal it! 

=Divals


----------



## Jes (Jul 20, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> It's cute that you think it's only one.


well yeah, true, i'm sure it's plenty (even plenty here), but I'm thinking of the one with the 'blog where he's pretending to be a farting gainer (woman).


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jul 20, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Dude, demanding a 500-lb woman is unrealistic.
> 
> The camera ADDS TEN POUNDS.
> 
> ...



I had to chuckle about this. My friend Diane likes to comment on how fat women like to wear black because it takes off 10 lbs. To paraphrase, "I'm 300 lbs. I wore black to take off 10 lbs. Now I look 290! Wow!"


----------



## Tina (Jul 20, 2006)

Sweet Tooth, your friend is funny. 

It takes off no weight when the person stands against a white wall.  I figure at about about 340, I'm gonna look fat.


----------

